# New Developments



## World Violist

Things are looking great for next semester at my university; I might actually be learning something in music theory, and on top of orchestra, new music ensemble, my string quartet and my own violistic shenanigans, it looks like I'll be officially joining the early music ensemble here _and_ picking up viola da gamba! It's going to be busy, particularly at the ends of semesters, but right now I'm just really happy that I can participate in all of these amazing groups.

Hey cool, old smileys are back! I missed them...


----------



## Meaghan

Early music ensembles are cool! My school just got one this year, when a Baroque scholar came in to replace a retiring music history prof. I wish I played a string instrument so I could just pick up viola da gamba. Early Music Guy put together a viol consort and gave (temporarily) viols and lessons to the first several people who expressed interest. Hope you like being in loads of ensembles--I'm performing with five in the second half of this month, and nine rehearsals a week gets a little crazy. Are you a performance major?


----------



## World Violist

I am a performance major. I'm already in several groups, and I had forgotten to mention a gigging quartet I'm in and another quartet for which I'm filling in for a violist. But I suppose I'm a good sight-reader and learn music fairly quickly, so I can handle it.


----------

